# Mealworm Colony



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Just started my mealworm farm today. So that by the time our lil Sophie is big enough to consume worms she will have them readily available and won't have to spend a bunch each time at the pet store for a bag of worms, ill just have my own constant supply. Anyone else raise their own mealworms?

Look, they went crazy for those carrots! Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to raise them for my reptiles. Banana peels work well too and apples.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I used to raise them for my reptiles. Banana peels work well too and apples.


Oh cool, I'll have to keep banana peels in mind as well. We tried giving a worm to Sophie just a while ago and she was very interested in it but just kept playing with it. I think it was too big. Lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Not mealworms but red wigglers.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would like to raise those too.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Not mealworms but red wigglers.


Cool! Too messy for me to do haha..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Not messy at all...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cog, would you send me starter worms?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! I thought the two pieces of carrots I put in there would've lasted awhile. Checked on them today and the carrots are no where to be found!! Gees! They either are piggies or were just super thirsty.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Not messy at all...


How do you start and maintain those wormies?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to keep mine in oatmeal in a plastic tub. Then I'd add some goodies for them to eat like banana or apple slices. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

The red wigglers?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Slice a potato and throw in there. They LOVE it!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Cog, would you send me starter worms?


Yes mam.. In the spring I'll hook you up sister !!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

robopetz said:


> How do you start and maintain those wormies?


Robopetz, it's really easy just plenty of room and plenty of Bedding materials keep the humidity and moisture high, the bedding media wet but not muddy and feed them regularly. They do the rest. I'll get a link to ya. Easy to follow directions on making a cheap worm bin capable of housing thousands of red wigglers, or you can google it and find what fits your situation. You can start with a pound and in 2-3 months they will more than double, I have different bins for different ages, and keep the biggest and most able to reproduce in the big tubs. You'll be surprised !


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Robopetz, it's really easy just plenty of room and plenty of Bedding materials keep the humidity and moisture high, the bedding media wet but not muddy and feed them regularly. They do the rest. I'll get a link to ya. Easy to follow directions on making a cheap worm bin capable of housing thousands of red wigglers, or you can google it and find what fits your situation. You can start with a pound and in 2-3 months they will more than double, I have different bins for different ages, and keep the biggest and most able to reproduce in the big tubs. You'll be surprised !


Sounds fun! I'll keep this in mind though as I dont need no worms anymore. I still have my mealworms and theres a few beatles in it so that is coming along well. But, since Sophie's passing I have no use for them. Thank you!



Lady_Alia said:


> Slice a potato and throw in there. They LOVE it!!!


Thanks I have to try that as we always have some potatoes around the house.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Potatoes actually last longer. It's a good thing I kept my worms cause now I have another silkie chick.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So happy for you! Better luck this time I hope!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Been doing great! Spoiled like crazy, she wants to sleep with me every night. So I have to put her to bed nightly then she'll sleep in her house.


----------



## PhatJack (Apr 3, 2013)

We feed our mealworms carrots as well. We usually put 2 whole carrots in each tub and within 3 hrs the entire carrots are gone! They do eat a lot. We also breed superworms and they are fast eaters. They will eat 2 carrots in half the time as mealworms!

I wouldn't do banana peels or apples if you don't have that many mealworms that can consume it within a day. They have too much moisture and can start to breed mold in your colony.

Let me know if you have any questions. I can help you with any questions you may have.

By the way we have starter kits in case anyone would like to start their own breeding colony.



robopetz said:


> Wow! I thought the two pieces of carrots I put in there would've lasted awhile. Checked on them today and the carrots are no where to be found!! Gees! They either are piggies or were just super thirsty.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My parrots were curious to what was in my container and ended up spilling the whole thing. At that point I just swept it up and tossed it. It did take a few months for the colony to reach a few circle of worms to beetles to eggs to baby worms to chicken edible size worms hahaha had the whole cycle going but kinda just didn't want to continue after wards. It's fun tho!


----------



## PhatJack (Apr 3, 2013)

robopetz said:


> My parrots were curious to what was in my container and ended up spilling the whole thing. At that point I just swept it up and tossed it. It did take a few months for the colony to reach a few circle of worms to beetles to eggs to baby worms to chicken edible size worms hahaha had the whole cycle going but kinda just didn't want to continue after wards. It's fun tho!


They are easy to breed but then you have to constantly try to keep beetles and not feed all your mealworms to your chickens or you will run out and you won't have enough larger worms.

We have a large scale breeding facility going on and at times we have run out of large mealworms!


----------

